# Shadow's Log



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You don't really have to read it, if you don't want :3 this is as a precaution for the disease he could have. As we know it hits fast without a sign, so by doing this I might be able to get the slimmest sign. I have kanaplex on hand (thanks to 1F2F who said to get it anyways, and Sakura for reminding me)

21/01/2012

Ten gallon tank at 77. Tank light still refuses to work properly, ever since the move - but one light still luckily works. A couple small snails here and there but they don't seem to be reproducing too fast. Rocks, hiding spot, and a plant are in there. The filter is still a bit heavy for him but he seems to like darting through the flow for no reason at all. His caudal fin is torn in two places, from over flaring. Over flaring problem IS solved (covering the black filter box with a piece of paper). He had a cut on his chin recently, but it's fully healed. More red is showing up in his caudal and anal fins. Very active and responsive once the light was on.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

22/01/2012
Not much has changed, although he prefers being under the filter's flow and it's annoying to me. Eventually I'll give Jekyll (20 gallon) Shadow's filter, and Shadow can have a sponge filter.

23/01/2012
Shows signs of being constipated, so he'll be fasted today. There is some white fluffy algae like stuff on the fabric plant, that was not there before.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

24/01/2012

Still very active, and content. The day of fasting worked well. The blue on his anal and caudal fins have become lighter in color, while the red is brighter on the anal fin. The odd algae-lke stuff on the plant, IS algae. Which is odd, as there isn't much light where he is other than the factory made light he has in the tank hood.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks to a jerk of an ex roomie this was cut awfully short... update:

Feb. 15th 2012 
Nothing happened before then, no changes. Plant remained with the white algae-like stuff on it.
Shadow displays lethargy and slight fuzz on the tips of his fins.
I did a water change.

Feb. 16th 2012
Fuzz is persistant. He is dulling, so I start on kanaplex. He eats very little.

Feb 17th 2012
The fuzzy edges are falling off now, he has stress stripes, gasping, and second day of kanaplex.

Feb. 18th 2012
There is no change. He won't get better. I put him in a 3 gallon, clean water and kanaplex. He won't eat. Moves terribly rigid. He is discolored on the fins, right next to his body, and gaspoing hard.

feb. 19th 2012
I stopped kanaplex, unsure if it is dangerous to use more than it says to. he won't eat.

feb. 20th 2012
I was able to get online, and found out yes it can be used...for 2 weeks. I put him back on it. he ate one pellet.

Feb. 21 2012
another dose of kanaplex, final dose. He eats a little more, and does not move as rigid, but still gasps. He is a bit bloated.

Feb. 22 2012
He is no longer discolored, finally eating properly. Moves slow, but colors have come back.

Feb 23 2012 first day in the clear. Clean water, remains in the 3 gallon for observation. Seems content.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Feb 24 2012

He is a bit bloated, so I have him on Epsom. Gave him 2 pellets.

Feb 25 2012
He isn't getting better, but isn't getting worse. he hangs out at the top, usual sign of SBD. Half water clean.

Feb 26 2012
He lays on his side on the bottom of the 3 gallon. I do a water change, drop the level to 1.5 inches so he can make it to the top. I don't expect him to live through tonight. Maracyn 2 and epsom as a last attempt.

Feb 27 2012
He is still alive, and like yesterday he is very very still. Unlike most fish I have had that have a stress stripe, gasping or breathing hard, and fight to move, he seems to be content with his organs failing (shown when I tapped lightly to get him to move, and he spirals), and breaths normal, and can "sit" upright at the top of the water. There is little chance I will come home to a live betta tonight...


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry  It's the worst when we can't make them better despite our best efforts. We've all been there and know how it feels.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks...
Well I thought he was going to make it  but I guess it was just a bit too much for him. Just another blue betta that's dead/dying. He did color back up, ate well, then this happened. And I never over-feed. I'll be shocked if he pulls through. But, I don't expect him to so I'm ready to santitize his area after I get home.


----------

